# HTML+XML Highlighting in Eclipse?



## EOB (8. Sep 2006)

hi, gibt es irgendwie die moeglichkeit, html und xml in eclipse farbig anzuzeigen und evtl automatisch zu formatieren?

danke


----------



## Wildcard (8. Sep 2006)

Für XML, HTML, XSD,... gibt's diverse Plugins.


----------



## byte (8. Sep 2006)

http://www.eclipse.org/webtools/


----------

